# Solved: USB printing very slow



## bowhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just installed a new laptop for a user (IBM T60, XP sp2) and installed a local printer (HP Laserjet P3005d) via USB. Printing to the local printer is very slow. The job appears to queue up fine, the printer indicates it is receiving data right away, but the print job literally doesn't start printing for several minutes. I flashed the BIOS thinking it could be something with the T60, tried various drivers nothing seems to help. Printers firmware is up to date. Printing to a network printer works beautifully. Any ideas?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Change the cable, they do die.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Check the BIOS, make sure that USB port is set for "HiSpeed" (USB 2.0) and not "FullSpeed" (USB 1.1). And try a different cable, as Rich suggests.

Other basic troubleshooting: try a different printer on that same laptop, try that printer and cable on a different computer, and try another USB device (flash drive) to test the throughput of the port.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Rich. I actually have tried a different cable in in the way of a USB to Parallel adapter (to rule out the printer I/O port). This didn't work either.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Soundy. The only USB settings in the BIOS are "Enabled" or "Disabled". It is set to "Enabled". I connected an HP Laserjet 4000 with the same results. One thing that is weird, I've had to reinstall the drivers for his Blackberry several times. Every now and then when he connects it, it pops up as an Unknown Device. Reinstalls fine, until the next time. It's crazy.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like there might be a problem with the USB port(s) on that laptop. Do you maybe have another T60 to test with the printer?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Usb to parallel port adapter is not a real test as those things don't work most of the time anyway, I would still try a different cable.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

^Agreed


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Problem solved. It must have been the USB ports. Works fine on another T60 (same image). Already sent bad one back to IBM. Who'da thunk it.

Thanks.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Told ya


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes you did, & I certainly appreciate that. I guess I just have a hard time accepting that brand new hardware can be defective...... but then again, more and more is coming from China.


----------

